# 3 homes on 80 acres



## Trailsend

We have decided to move closer to our family so are selling our dream! We have 3 homes that each have their own well, electric meter and privacy but share a completed fenced and gated 80 acres that is bordered by 1000+ acres of Mark Twain National Forest in South central Missouri. There is also a 60x125 shop/barn and several outbuildings. It is set up for rotational grazing. This property would be perfect for several families or friends who want to live the country life but share in the work load. Maybe you are retiring and want to have your grown kids close by? Maybe your mother or father wants their independence but still needs a little security of having you near? Our area has very low taxes, no zoning, low cost of living. The towns of Lebanon and Mountain Grove are within 30 minutes and there is a nice, country store about 5 minutes away. We have advertised this property for several months but no one has come to see it yet. I know that the first person to see it will buy it, it is that special. Please give us a call or email for more information. Thanks, please pass this on to anyone you know who may be interested. We are asking $747,000 but will consider serious offers. Also have a 40 acre piece contigious to this one by the forestry. 417-664-4224 Heidi or Tom


----------



## debbydoo1966

Sounds really nice and something i'd love to own with my grown kids. Good luck to you.


----------



## Pam6

Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Trailsend

I would be happy to sent you pictures but I am not sure how to post them. Perhaps I could email them to you? Thanks


----------



## Trailsend

We are offering $10,000 to anyone who sends a buyer to us for our 80 acres with 3 homes in Falcon, MO. Hopefully someone out there knows someone that our place would work for. Please call 417-664-4224 or email [email protected] with any questions. Thanks everybody!


----------



## Waiting Falcon

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EjGsCWk_8w]80 acres, 3 homes For Sale Falcon, MO 65470 417 664 4224 - YouTube[/ame]

Pictures on farm


----------



## 6e

Beautiful, beautiful property! Nice choice of music with Claire De Lune too.  Oh the dreams of owning a place like that where I could put my kids too. If I had the money, I'd be there in a heartbeat. 
Good luck to you!


----------



## Trailsend

Just wanted to add a few new pictures


----------



## Trailsend

Also, willing to pay $10,000 to anyone who sends a buyer our way


----------



## d'vash

Oh, how dreamy! Looks like a beautiful place for sure!


----------



## Raymond James

Have you considered splitting the property? There might be more interest if the overall price were lower? 

Are you working with an agent? Advertised on publications like Mother Earth News? 

Looks very nice and it is in a nice area.


----------



## Trailsend

Unfortunately, we cannot split the property up, we own it jointly with another retired couple and we both want to sell in order to relocate. That being said, it would be easy to split the property up by the new owner if they desired. It would be a shame to dice it up since it is the perfect setup for in-laws or friends who want to share a large homestead. 

We have tried working with a broker......suffice it to say we have had much more positive response to our own ads. There is no shortage of prospective buyers; everyone who has come to tour the property has fallen in love. Most people are in the same position that we are, need to sell something in order to buy something.


----------



## Trailsend

We have reduced the price of our property to $725,000 but will still consider offers and a long term contract.


----------



## travisn

wow, this is perfect! looking to build something like this with a few friends in a couple years. way too rich for my blood though.


----------



## nebo

The price you want for that property is well woth what you are asking. You have a very very nice place and hope the right person comes along. I can't imagine that you won't sell your place. If someone was to try to biuld all that you have plus the land value it would be way more then what you are asking. Give it some time you will sell!!


----------



## Trailsend

Thank you for the encouraging words! We are having trouble finding a place to replace this one! We are so spoiled here by the privacy and ability to ride our horses out of the driveway onto the Mark Twain forestry.


----------



## ROSEMAMA

Trailsend, what a beautiful place you have! If I had the cash, I go there with my kids in a heartbeat!


----------



## Trailsend

Just throwing it out there that we have reduced our asking price to $725,000. We are still very motivated and need to get closer to our family. No one would ever believe that we would sell this perfect place! There has got to be someone out there who is looking for a place to have their grown children or elderly parent live on the same property. This would also be perfect for friends who want an ultimate getaway for hunting, fishing or anything!!


----------



## Bellyman

Trailsend, it is a beautiful property. And it may well be worth every penny you're asking for it. For a lot of people, though, $3/4million isn't exactly a figure they can easily lay their hands on. There are a few, but probably fewer than you might think. 

Some of us will just have to dream as $3/4million might as well be $3/4billion. Can't get blood out of a turnip. (sigh)

Best of luck. It will make several someones a beautiful place to call home.


----------



## Trailsend

We are moving on without selling.....looking for vacant land in the area we want to be, build an RV site and a barn and spend our Summers there. There's more than one way to skin a cat!


----------



## Stonybrook

What a lovely place! I had to wipe the drool off the keyboard. Sorry you have not been able to sell it.


----------



## Trailsend

We have shown it several times, everyone loves it but need to sell something ekes before they can buy anything else. I think we will start asking people what their status is before we spend 4 hours entertaining them. :grit:


----------



## Joshie

Your place is beautiful but I suspect it is overpriced. Property is only worth what somebody will pay. I would think it would be difficult to get a loan on your beautiful property? We have only 27 acres and the only reason we were able to get a mortgage was that DH had a long time relationship with a local banker. They wrote the loan themselves and did not sell it. We have to refinance every seven years. 

Have you looked into using a farm broker? Your property is lovely.


----------



## Trailsend

What do you mean by "farm broker"? Since we cannot find another property like ours, 3 private residences on 80 acres, it is very hard to price it. We decided on the price after having two separate realtors interview to advertise the property and give us their opinion. We actually chose the lower price, to start with. Two of the homes are new custom construction, to replace them would be over $350,000. The remodeled farm house is easily worth $100,000. Our 60x125 metal building, insulated, concrete floor and all the extras, we have over $200,000 into it, conservatively. That would leave the 80 acres bordering the gvt land, improved pastures set up for rotational grazing and river frontage at less than $1000 per acre. This does not even take into consideration all of the other outbuildings, 2 car garage, chicken coop, dairy barn, etc. I can't see how it would be considered overpriced.

Thank you for your thoughts. It has made me analyze our price and verified where we are at is right on. This place could not be duplicated for $725,000.


----------



## Joshie

Trailsend said:


> What do you mean by "farm broker"? Since we cannot find another property like ours, 3 private residences on 80 acres, it is very hard to price it. We decided on the price after having two separate realtors interview to advertise the property and give us their opinion. We actually chose the lower price, to start with. Two of the homes are new custom construction, to replace them would be over $350,000. The remodeled farm house is easily worth $100,000. Our 60x125 metal building, insulated, concrete floor and all the extras, we have over $200,000 into it, conservatively. That would leave the 80 acres bordering the gvt land, improved pastures set up for rotational grazing and river frontage at less than $1000 per acre. This does not even take into consideration all of the other outbuildings, 2 car garage, chicken coop, dairy barn, etc. I can't see how it would be considered overpriced.
> 
> Thank you for your thoughts. It has made me analyze our price and verified where we are at is right on. This place could not be duplicated for $725,000.


Please don't think I'm saying anything bad about your place. It is beautiful and I wish I could afford your place. I am surprised you don't have more into your property because it is so beautiful. The problem is that few people are looking for property containing three houses. Because of that, few people would pay extra for two more houses. Few people want to purchase a property with somebody else.

We had a similar problem when we purchased this place. Out in the boonies, it is difficult to find properties similar to another so it's hard to get comparables. That makes it more difficult to find a bank willing to offer a loan. 

Property isn't worth what we have in it. It's worth what somebody will pay. Google "farm brokers in Missouri" or "farms for sale Missouri." You might have more success with people who focus on farms and agricultural properties. Good luck!

http://www.landsofmissouri.com/missouri/
http://www.realestatebrokersofmissouri.com/REB-farms.shtml
http://www.landandfarm.com/search/Missouri-land-for-sale/
http://www.landflip.com/missouri/
http://www.leonmillerco.com/home.html
http://www.farmersnational.com/RealEstate/newlist.asp
http://www.landwatch.com/Missouri_land_for_sale
http://www.unitedcountry.com/FarmsForSale/Missouri/results.htm


----------



## Trailsend

No worries


----------



## Immaculate Sublimity

Trailsend said:


> Also, willing to pay $10,000 to anyone who sends a buyer our way


Sent your info to a friend


----------



## Trailsend

Thank you for passing on our info.


----------



## Trailsend

We have reduced our asking price to $697,00. Please forward our info to anyone who may be looking for a unique property like ours. Thanks everyone!


----------



## JustMe2

I would be all over that in a heartbeat! But the lottery isn't cooperating! Would be perfect for hubby, me and 3 grown daughters! I shared your video and information on your home on my facebook...I'll let you know if I get a hit! Good Luck!!


----------



## beowoulf90

Surely wish we could afford the property. It would fit our needs perfectly. But unless one of us hits the lottery (fat chance, since I don't play it) we could never afford it. Now if you find an AutoCAD / Drafting job / Plumbing estimator in the area that pays extremely well, that could change. :bow:

I seriously wish we could afford it.

Good luck, I know you will eventually find the right buyer.

Just for fun I posted your video on my FB page..

Maybe someone will see it and come your way.


----------



## tarbe

Your place is extraordinary.

There is a buyer out there who can afford extraordinary and is looking for what you have. 

Here's hoping you meet up with them real soon!


Tim


----------



## Trailsend

We have found a beautiful piece of property and can't wait to get started! If we sell our 80 acres with 3 homes , we will be one step closer to completing the puzzle. If everyone will keep our property for sale in mind and pass it around, we'd really appreciate it. I know there is someone out there who is looking for a place like ours. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## lidspinner

Man I would love to work something out with you..we have 10 acres in Ohio but were hoping to aquire the adjacent 100 next to it and that looks like the farmer is now going to keep it in the family. We would love to live out your way and bring along my parents....I will for sure be keeping this post in mind when discussing options with my wife and family. We love that part of the country and your area appears to be exactly what would make our next 40 years of life together perfect. 

I am new to the site, maybe that's a sign from God as to why I just joined today and found your thread. Who knows? 

Thanks for posting the pics, if things change directions on my end I will be looking you up. 

By the way, if Kentucky is the area your looking at moving you will be very happy. Beautiful country over there...we are in Ohio and Kentucky is one of our retirement spots along with your neck of the woods. You can't go wrong with either spot.


----------



## Trailsend

Had a really nice couple come from out of state who had arranged a showing almost a month in advance. Said they were looking at several places and only needed to see the "meat and potatoes" of our place. They emailed a few days before saying they had to move up the showing since they had not spent more than 10 minutes at any other place they had seen. When they arrived, they were very, very nice people. Spent almost 3 hours seeing our place. Asked a million questions, said they just could not believe that we had not sold it yet, and that it was exactly what they had been searching for. As they left, they said we would most definitely be hearing from them. Guess what? It's been two weeks and nothing! At the advice of a realtor friend, I sent a very simple email, saying we we enjoying meeting them, blah, blah ,blah and we look forward to hearing from them. That was a week ago, nothing! How disapointing! Even just an email saying they were not interested would be better than this.


----------



## ChristieAcres

Great price for the property and hope you get Buyer (s) soon! I am surprised you haven't had any serious offers, yet. Yes, I'd be disappointed, too, with a showing like that due to the lack of response afterward.


----------



## beowoulf90

Posted it again on FB.. Maybe it will help...


----------



## Trailsend

Thanks everyone!


----------



## lurnin2farm

That truly is a magnificent property and I can certainly see the value in it. I dont quite understand why you cant divide it up. Not trying to be nosey or anything but if you own it jointly with another couple couldnt you divide it and split the proceeds if each sale as it sells? As others have stated it would be a lot easier to sell 3 properties for 250 than 1 for 750. 
Your situation and property is unique. My 1st wifes family had a similar situation many years ago in Connecticut. 3 houses on a bunch of land. Grandma lived in 1 house and the other 2 were rentals. They ended up dividing it up.


----------



## Trailsend

I really do appreciate everyone's input. I will try to explain why the property will not be split up to sell. The main reason is that neither couple who owns the property would want to share the property with a stranger in case one house sells before the others. The way the two new homes are situated is in such a way that they share the large barn. There is really no way to split it up, unless one person wants to give up their side of the barn. The original farmhouse sits near the road and the main driveway to all three homes passes right by it. We planned it this way so that we would have privacy yet also have the comfort of someone being close by as we got older. Unfortunately, both couples want to move on to new adventures so here we are. Our agreement was to sell the entire property as a whole and split the money. I know there is a family out there who has been wishing for a place just like ours. The people that we have shown our property to have all fallen in love with it but all have had to sell property to buy ours. We routinely get emails from people who have viewed the property asking if it is still available. So, here we sit with our new property in upstate NY waiting for us and our fingers crossed that something positive will happen soon! We are ready


----------



## Trailsend

UPDATE: Lots of inquiries lately and two more showings. Things are really picking up in the real estate market. We feel confident our dream home will become someone else's very soon! Wish us luck and please pass on our property to anyone who may be interested. Still for sale by owner and willing to work with buyers agents.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I sure hope you sell your property soon, so you can move onto your next dream!


----------

